# At what time does you dog go to bed?



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

*At what time does your dog go to bed?*

Just wondering...


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny sleeps in a bunch of places...moves from one to another throughout the night. 

Going to bed for her means that she's all done with us...we no longer serve a useful purpose. So even if she's snoozing on the sofa next to me, DO NOT TOUCH HER. I get a dirty look, she gets down, stands there giving me another dirty looks and goes someplace else. Affection is strictly on her terms. She's very cat like that way.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Some nights Emmy will crawl in with the boys when they go to bed at 8. But if she hears us walking around she comes out to see what's going on and goes to bed when hubby or I do.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie goes whenever I do. I think she's scaerd of the dark to be honest.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

We have tried to keep a schedule for Murphy, so he goes to be between 10pm and 11pm. Usually when I go to bed at around 10pm. Sometimes if he is really pooped, he will go to bed all by himself.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jesse goes to bed long before I do, and I am in bed by 8:30. He goes into the bedroom right after we eat dinner, and he is out like a light.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Jazz and Sunny go to bed when I get out of the bathtub which is about 10 pm usually. As soon as I say NiteNite time they both run to Jazzys crate, Jazzy gets in and Sunny stands just outside the crate door waiting for their 2 cookies. After they get their cookies the crate door gets closed, Jazzy's cover goes down, lights off and Sunny goes into the bedroom to get up on our bed.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

My daughter's black lab, Emily who just died several months ago used to like to go to bed around 10pm but wouldn't go to bed unless her "daddy" went to bed too. When they had company or a party Emily would stand at the stairs going up to the bedroom and bark, then look at John and bark at the stairs. She wouldn't pay any attention to anyone or anything else except to stare at people so they would leave! If John didn't especially like the company he had an excuse ---- "I have to go up for awhile with Emily so she doesn't bark!" It was so funny to watch!

jazzys Mom


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

same time as me as they sleep in bed with me


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Both my boys go to bed when we do. Mom and I usually head off to bed about the same time, so we have a routine. Riley has taken to sleeping with her, so I take him into her room, give him his cookie and his goodnight kisses and then Gunner usually comes to bed with me.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson goes to bed when I do. Sometimes he can't make it and is conked out downstairs but when I tell him "let's go to bed" he comes up with me. Typically if mom goes to bed early he still stays with me, and if I go early he comes up early with me.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

I guess I should have put goes to bed when I do! About 7:00 they start with their pre-bed nap, then around 8:00 I take them out before bed. I get up at 5:30, so by the time they settle down it's around 9:00. Not a peep out of either one of them, they sleep really good at night!
Last night I had my daughter and a friend here, but Bear kept staring at me around 8:30 so I took them up and put them to bed, then came back downstairs, I was sure they would know and complain, but they didn't!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> My daughter's black lab, Emily who just died several months ago used to like to go to bed around 10pm but wouldn't go to bed unless her "daddy" went to bed too. When they had company or a party Emily would stand at the stairs going up to the bedroom and bark, then look at John and bark at the stairs. She wouldn't pay any attention to anyone or anything else except to stare at people so they would leave! If John didn't especially like the company he had an excuse ---- "I have to go up for awhile with Emily so she doesn't bark!" It was so funny to watch!
> 
> jazzys Mom


This is just like my black lab. He will start poking me with his nose to get me to head to the bedroom.

Samson and Delilah go to bed when they want, but it's usually between 9-10. They just head to their crates. Of course Samson has to grab his lovey and suck on it to go to sleep.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Ron goes to bed really early (about 9:00 pm) & Oliver always heads to bed at that time. I hit the sack about 10:30 to 11:00 pm & Nyg then heads to bed. Now, Ron gets up about 5:30 am & NEITHER of the boys get up with him!!!!!!! Funny that my 2 year old seems to need more sleep than the 8 month old?


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

By 8-9 pm both my guys are past out for the night. Bailey gets crabby and if it gets too late, he will just go into our room and jump on the bed and go to sleep. It is too funny.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Sparky goes to bed when I do, usually by 9pm. Early to bed, early to rise . . .


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Kali conks out about 9, Chase doesn't get sleepy until 10:30 or so.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Why isn't after midnight an option? I've made my dog nocturnal by not going to bed really late...Usually we're in bed around 2 AM...sometimes later.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I voted incorrectly in a way - i said between 10 - 11pm and it should have been when i go to bed. We usually go to bed about 10.45 - so i guess it will be okay.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

First when I go to bed. They then get up and stay with DH for awhile. Then they come upstairs again. I'm sleeping, so I'm not sure of the time. I just know I've woken up and they've left me alone in my bed, but they are usually there again in the morning.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Whole pack follow me into the bedroom, Daisey & Rusty up on the bed taking all available space, and Kady at the foot of the bed. After 30 minutes of blanket wrestling I usually end up with Rusty on the end of the bed and Daisey curled up next to me.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I put when he wants to, but, Im not sure he ever does? ... I havent seen him sleep since he was a puppy LOL!


----------

